# How does the brushless system work?



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

I'm not looking for schematics or anything just a basic understanding of how the system works (theory). 

not looking for answers like 
super
awesome
great 
fantastic

I'm wanting to know how it dioes what it does


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Google is your friend

http://www.slewin.clara.net/elec/tmotor.htm


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey is there a site that explanes hoow a ESC works? I have wounder about that. That siite about motor is great.
Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

This should give you an idea

http://www.4qdtec.com/pwm-01.html


----------



## David Disbrow (Feb 15, 2006)

hi ,i am a off road racer,i race a t-4 i am interested in running lipos and a brushless set up not sure on what set up to get,novak,lrp,etc...charging lipos? what charger/discharger set up is best any info would be greatly appreaciated.


----------

